# Newport Beach Ride (pics)



## MartyW (May 15, 2011)

I ran up to Newport Beach to the Swap and Ride that Walt was having and while the early rain kind of put a damper on the swap the sun finally came out and with the exception of the wind the ride was great! There were some real show qaulity bikes there and great people as well!!

A random group bike shot.






A couple Shelby's





A great look at the step thru Streamline





A few Streamliners, Some Huffman and some Firestone.





Streamline tail shot.





Charlie and his Shelby !





A beach shot from along the ride





The Huntington Beach Pier






A Mural in Newport Beach that I liked.





I hope that y'all had fun, I know that I did!


----------



## teisco (May 15, 2011)

I think I see my old black and red Schwinn Speedway in that top group, sure is a long ways from Iowa now.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2011)

I think someone asked for these photos. we managed to get 5 to come out for the day.
oh, and there were a few other bikes there too.
the rest of the photos are here:
(click the photos to enlarge them)
http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=18&pid=624#top_display_media


----------



## MartyW (May 15, 2011)

Here are a couple more shots









Can't be too safe........


----------



## sfhdweb (May 16, 2011)

Such a nice images .


----------



## Flat Tire (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! Sure are some nice bikes...........and that blue sky is incredible.....its like that in Ohio, about once a year...lol


----------



## blasterracing (May 16, 2011)

It's not that bad Don.  I am sure we had blue skies for more than one day back in February, when there was 8 inches of snow on the ground! lol Welcome to another gloomy Ohio day.







Flat Tire said:


> Thanks for the pics! Sure are some nice bikes...........and that blue sky is incredible.....its like that in Ohio, about once a year...lol


----------



## HARPO (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the GREAT shots!!!!!


----------



## poolboy1 (May 16, 2011)

Very nice pictures! I wish i would of stayed and brought my bike and went on the ride. I left when the cops got there and it was raining.... Next time!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

*Here are the pics I took*

Great day to be on a bicycle ride again -- but WOW -- lots of wind -- but that cleared the rain we had in the morning out & kept it away all day -- the ride to Huntington Beach was rough with the strong winds & the low "West Coast seat heights" -- but we pedaled on & the way back to Newport was real fast & easy with the wind at our backs -- great day for all that stuck around to ride & have lunch -- thanks Walt for having us meet up for the ride -- we will have to do this again with more swapmeet items & another SoCal ride when the building is ready real soon -- 

Here are a bunch of shots I took -- enjoy -- ride vintage


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

and then  ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

and then  ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

and then  ....   

















a few different angles -- just can't take one


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

and then  ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

and then  ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

and then  ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2011)

and then  ....









No more "and then" .... Nice group of bikes for the ride -- & people from San Diego -- to the inland Empire  -- to Northern California all enjoying the day --


----------



## slick (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting the photos! I don't have to post mine now. Tony, Mike, and I want to thank you guys for showing us another great day! You are all the friendliest bunch to hang out with and we appreciate the hospitality. From soggy swapping (rain don't stop us) with some killer deals, to clearing skies for an awesome ride, some delicious barbeque, and we even saw a thong wearing beach going ........guy rollerblading. Ya, nice. I'm surprised nobody posted the photo. Sorry I had to bring it up. It made for great jokes on the whole ride back from everybody though! All the money I made selling I spent with Larmo63 on some parts I really needed to complete some projects. Thanks buddy. We arrived back home safely at midnight so all is well with us norcal boys. See you guys again soon! O and btw, the flames on that bike are original paint!!!!!!!!!!!! KOOL!!


----------



## OldRider (May 16, 2011)

I'll take my Canadian home over the USA anyday of the week, but dang , you guys knew how to build bikes! Excellent pictures guys, loved'em all


----------



## schwinnja (May 16, 2011)

teisco said:


> I think I see my old black and red Schwinn Speedway in that top group, sure is a long ways from Iowa now.





I think you're right!

Only added grips and changed the seat and tires.

Enjoying the California scenery now!


----------



## old hotrod (May 16, 2011)

Well, I feel like I am little late to the party but I uploaded pics anyway...here is the link to more pics of the swap and ride...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157626614679405/


----------

